
Possessed by a mask: Is being online the ultimate masquerade? - kawera
https://aeon.co/essays/how-masks-explain-the-psychology-behind-online-harassment
======
iolothebard
People act how they truly are when they feel there are no consequences or
negative repercussions to their actions.

Watching assholes fly through my neighborhood, run stop signs and hit my cars
and trees are a clear testament to this every day of my life. Cops couldn't
care less either.

It's amazing to watch the difference in how 90%+ of people drive when I'm
standing out there, vs when I'm not. The ~10% that still drive like maniac
assholes are the ones that should truly be concerning though.

~~~
CM30
Pretty much. Which is also why sites like Facebook which don't use
anonymity/pseudononymity tend not to be much better, since the people you
speak to are often far enough away that you'll likely never have to worry
about what you say to them.

